# Lake Logan- Big Cat



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I caught this Big 55 Pound Catfish at Lake Logan in Hocking Co. I was using a live 6 inch Blue gill on the 18th. It took me 20 Min. to land him using 30 lb test. I could not of got it in if it hadnt of been for my wifes help, She had to help me alot as my Back is in very bad shape. If she hadnt of been there you might not be seeing this Picture. Im glad she took me out for a few hours, It sure paid off. I dont get to go much, So this is all I need for the season. What a Hawg !


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!!! congrats!!!


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome flathead! Good job.....


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

awsome just awsome thats all i can say. keep up the good work and let us know if you did any good this weekend. saugeyeslayer1


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

great fish!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Ditto...GREAT fish !!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the Comments Guys, Thats the Biggest Documented Catfish to come from Lake Logan. I talked to alot of People the last few days & they couldnt beleive it came from our lake. I cant beleive it either, But I sure do now. Now I just have to get that Big Channel Cat in there to bite next. LOL

Good Luck fishing to all of you,
Ed


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

QUESTION ???? was the fish released back into Lake Logan

Also, have you had any luck catching any big ones since then ? I've fished there alot since i live between Lancaster and Logan but must say most of the catfish i've caught there would look like bait laying next to that monster you caught.

CONGRATULATIONS ED ON A DANDY WHOPPER CAT !!!!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That's one awesome flattie!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking flathead, saw that on ODNR's website.

Did you released him?


By the way, great to have another flatheader in our midst.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Congratulations Ed! That is an outstanding fish! My son's bass photo is next to yours on this weeks ODNR pics and when he saw your picture.. he reminded me that he likes catfishing too  . He likes the name of the lake you caught it at also.  

Good Luck, I'll see ya on the water
Logan's dad


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Yes I released it right after getting the Length, Weight & Picture's. I had to revive him a little then he took of back to the Deeper waters. He wasnt bleeding or anything. He will live to be caught another day.  I release all my Big Cats, I only keep a few small ones to fry up. I saw your Son on there Paul, What did he catch the Bass on ? I love to see kids out fishing, I take them anytime I can. 

Good Luck everyone, Flathunter I think I have your record beat on here  Im not sure how that works but I sent in a Photo & details on it. *How long does it take for them to review it for a record by a member ?*


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, no offense, but the member "katfish" will crush you  Robby Robinson is famed for consistanty landing MONSTER flatheads! Apparently he doesn't enter them into the "braggin' rights" section though 

Check out his gallary: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=122

Boy does it make me jealous


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, I shrunk your pic so you can have an avitar from it..Just right click and save it


----------



## the great outdoorsman (May 4, 2005)

Can someone please tell me how to get odnr web site.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Ed, he caught that bass on a nightcrawler while jigging the bottom of the lake. I also was on the ODNR site for week 3 with a bass caught using the same method. Congratulations again on an awesome CPR. We Catch,Photo, and Release everything but panfish.

The ODNR page is here


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

QUESTION ...

In the past years i have never really fished much using live bait, i want to fish for flatheads more this year by using live bluegills and was wondering if anyone could give me advise as to the best way to fish these or any other live bait when fishing from the bank. I wasn't sure if it's better to use a bobber or fish them off bottom ... where is best to hook the live bait and what hook is best to use.
Thanks for any information and best of luck fishing everyone


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW awesome fish... CONGRATS


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Tadpole you'll find more than enough info in the Catfish section, as far as hooking live baits, I hook them behind the dorsal and set them on the bottom


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, 

Hey John Downs was real proud that this fish. He has the picture in there, my dad was the old guy w the beard when you came into Downs Bait & Tackle.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Fishman- I have saw his Photos before on another site, He does catch alot of them does'nt he. He is very consitant at catching them too. He will Crush me  But Ill have some more to Post up here soon, Not like his though.  

Flathunter- Thanks for the Avatar, I had planned to make one, But I havent had time to do it yet. Thanks alot buddy. I will use it.  

H2O Mellon- *Small world isnt it*  , John is a really great guy. Your Dad is a Nice guy too, He was Surprised I caught it out of the Lake. He is a Funny man too, we were hooping it up just BS'ing about the Pic when I dropped it off to John. Im glad I got to meet your dad, He is a all around nice guy. Does he belong to the Hocking Co. Fish & Game Assoc. ? I know I have talked to him before I just cant place it ? 


I went down there lastnite & caught some nice Bass, I turn all them loose too. I didnt take my Camera with me because it was raining, But they were between 15-17 inch's. I caught them all on Rubber Worm. 

I cant wait for this weekend to be over, All the out of town people hit our lake hard on the weekends, So I fish it during the week most of the time. I wont tell you a lie Flathunter, But when the weeds are up at Lake Logan, Thats where I catch all the big ones at. I have cut open Catfish that have a Belly Full of the weeds that grow in the lake. All the Bait fish school up in the weeds & the Catfish come right to them at nites. Most of the time its in less than 3-4 feet of water where we catch some of the biggest one's. You are right about the creek that flows into the Lake, But There is also an old Road Bed that runs almost all the Length of Lake Logan. It starts back there in the Shallows where you were fishing & runs almost up to the Damn. Its a Long Channel, If your on the 2nd Boat Dock you can cast out to it from there too. Strait off the end of it, about 30 yards out.

Im going to try to hit the Hocking River this weekend, I hope to get at least one out of there. I havent fished there yet this year, If I catch any Suckers they are all getting cut up & Frozen for summer fishing.  

Tadpole-
I hook all my Live bait behind the Dorsal fin & use the Big Lighted Bobbers most of the time, Ill have them set to hang the bait just off the bottom. Sometimes Ill take my knife & cut the Sharp fins off just to get some fresh blood in the water, But the fish will live for a while if hooked just right. I do the same with Cut bait, I also fish the Bottom with one pole when using cut bait. I have caught alot of Big Channel Cats this way, Good Luck !


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed, do you ever fish the Cat Tourney @ Logan? I've mentioned it to Flathunter before, but as usual he's affraid that I'll outfish him.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

H20 Mellon- Yes I have fished them before, But I didnt at all last year. I have a Terrible Back. Last year I didnt get to enter one, My Back issues have kept me down alot in the last few years. But I fished one in '03 and that nite I won a Turkey Deep Fryer, $80 in the 50/50, & we took 2nd Place with a 28lb. Cat & a 4 lb. Cat. I got $121 as my half. So I did good the last one I entered, The one before that I took 2nd place again, Never took first here yet. But They over fish our lake & had some shady people running it. 

If you would like to , I will do everything I can do fish one with you, Im not afraid to be beat at all.  Thats all part of fishing, It dont matter to me, I just have a great time getting out & I love fishing. I dont care if I come in 1st or Last, But I will compete with every ounce of energy I have.  

I just wish we could use a Boat if we did fish a Tourney, Alot of places to go in a Boat that you cant reach from shore. I could get mine ready , But I need alot of help to get in in the water & loaded back on the trailer. I have everything we would need for the Boat, Id have to get a new Battery or 2, and a few Lense covers for my Lights & it will be ready. I have 2 good trolling motors & a fish finder on it too. But 1 Motor is good for the small lake that it is. I put a 5Hp on it a few years ago & it didnt like it, so I sold it. 

You ever want to fish one together, Just let me know. Or if you just want to go fishing let me know, Ill go with you anytime I can. I just need a few days notice. Im a little slow moving & have alot of Pain, But I make the best out of anytime I get to go Fishing. Just let me know if you would like to enter one this year & I'll get all the Dates & Times if they have them up, I live right by Downs Bait & the Lake so I can go down there anytime.

Take care, I sent you a PM also.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you enjoy....Jim


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Thanks alot Jim, I like it alot


----------

